# R.I.P DaKota



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I sent DaKota to the Rainbow's bridge today. Not sure if anyone remembers her. But, If anyone knows how to reach Rhaya or Sean? Please, please tell them I said thank you so much!? If it weren't for them? I would have never had the best 11 years with my best friend.
R.I.P my baby girl you were my bestest girl. 
11/1/98-11/9/10
http://files.dogster.com/pix/dogs/16/61916/1.jpg


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry about your loss.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

So sorry. Glad you had her for 11 wonderful years.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

I am sorry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathy to you Yvette. What a hard day for you to endure. May the happy memories help to ease the emptiness you are feeling. 

Rest in Peace, DaKota :halogsd:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry- it's the hardest thing to do. But she put her life into your loving hands because she knew she could trust you with all of her days, especially her last.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I remember Dakota. I'm so sorry Yvette.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm so sorry for your loss. She lived a long and happy life i'm sure. ~hugs~


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

You can try sending Rhaya a PM. She still visits the board on occasion. 

German Shepherd Dog Forums - View Profile: rhaya_admin


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Thank you Vinnie, but her box is full. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Yvette, I do remember DaKota, and she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Lexi (May 12, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvMyLili (Nov 3, 2010)

_GSD Wings... _

_When I die, give me away to the children. _
_If you need to cry, cry for the paws that have not known love. _
_Give someone a hug, give them what you need to give me. _
_I want to leave you with something, something as magical as the rainbows that paint the sky. _
_Look for me in the friends I have known and loved. _
_Let me live on in your acts of kindness. _
_Love does not die... So when all that is left of me is love, _
_Give me away...... _
_So I can earn my wings and fly in the night, along with the stars, and twinkle, twinkle, ever so bright._
_Your GSD Angel... DaKota_

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of you beloved DaKota ... good thoughts and prayers out to you and yours.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

am so sorry for your loss, hugs to you all


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear of Dakota, thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Thank you everyone. Everyone here is feeling a BIG emptiness today. My daughter made this thismorning. 




I am not sure where to go from here now. I love my other dogs, but bot as much. DaKota & I were each others teachers & best Friends. We did alot more together, than I ever expected. She also taught my daughters as well.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

What a blessing to have had her in your life for 11 years...so very sorry for your hurt and loss.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Yvette. Your daughter's video was a wonderful tribute to DaKota. You can see how beautiful and intelligent she was--and how much she loved her family. Rest in peace, sweet DaKota. :angel:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

RIP Dakota! keep you head up Yvette  she's running free chasing squirells up there


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

God bless DaKota. So sorry that she has passed. May she rest in peace, and give you comfort with all those cherished memories of her love.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace Dakota.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so so sorry to hear. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am sorry for the loss of your beautiful teacher. Please take care.


----------

